# Marquis Daniels?



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Read someone mentioning him and, since i haven't seen him play, went to ol' trustfull basketaballrefence.com to get the stats of this rookie...

Then i saw he shot .494FG%!!!! 
And this while scoring 8.5ppg as a sub, playing only 18 mpg...

And 15.8ppg in the playoffs (all right, only 5 games!!!)

Can someone break down this player for me? I'd apreciate it...


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Undrafted. Don Nelson picked him up for pennies and he's been laughing ever since. Cuban locked him up to about an MLE-level contract this summer. I'll let someone else break down his game, as I've only seen him play about a dozen times. But this kid has a bright future in the league.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Marquis Daniels is a combo guard, watch this year some times when he is playing PG. In 15 games as a starter (last 15) he averaged 17.9 points per game, 5.6 rebounds per game, 4.5 assists per game, 1.7 steals per game at *52% shooting* and 39 minutes. He's a pretty good defender and is a pretty good performer in 4th quarter (that is, he doesnt lose anything), not afraid to make a big shot. 

Career highs include
33 points 
9 rebounds (twice)
9 assists 
4 steals 
2 blocks

He's going to be the Dallas Mavericks starting SG this year and will eventually become our second option and a nice perimeter defender. Just needs to work on the 3pt shot (25% in games started)


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

He is ok, nothing to get real excited about imo. Afterall he was a pretty old rookie.
He seems to have a pretty fluid game but not much of a shot and looked like he wasn't facing much defensive pressure on that Dallas team and surprised some people at the end of last season.

I was surprised nobody drafted him. He might be a top 10 player in this draftclass when all is said and done.

First of all we will have to see if he is for real or just a fluke. Can't decide right now.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Hes pretty good, better than a lot of the first round busts, I think that if people knew how good he was he could have been a lottery pick. Not a steal but not a bust for that type of draft position. It shows how a lot of good college players are being overlooked.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Joe Dumars, arguably the best GM in the game, decided he'd go with the safe bet with the 29th pick in the second round, and go with Andreas Gliniadakis instead of Daniels. I wonder how many GMs are kicking themselves over that guy.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> Joe Dumars, arguably the best GM in the game, decided he'd go with the safe bet with the 29th pick in the second round, and go with Andreas Gliniadakis instead of Daniels. I wonder how many GMs are kicking themselves over that guy.


I agree, he would of got some time behind Rip aswell. I'm really glad Dallas signed him for another 5/6 years


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

Very good perimeter defender. For a rookie class last year that wasnt even drafter...he was always calm. He was never nervous or anything. If he started playing in the beginning of the year he would've made the rookie challenge and a candidate for ROY. He's also best friends with Josh Howards which is known that they hang out a lot and goof and play around


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

Breakdown-

Quick, good size combo guard who stood out on the Mavs because he hustled and played D. He has poor form on his jumper, akward, inconsistent release. Poor shot selection at times, moves pretty well without the ball. 

Not a great passer but has a knack for making a play. 

Mavs overpaid for him like they did with Raef, Finley, Bradley, Najera, in the past.


----------



## Ravnos (Aug 10, 2004)

How does he have poor shot selection when he shot 49%?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> Breakdown-
> 
> Quick, good size combo guard who stood out on the Mavs because he hustled and played D. He has poor form on his jumper, akward, inconsistent release. Poor shot selection at times, moves pretty well without the ball.
> ...


He's actually quite a good passer, if scoring 15ppg on 52% shooting is poor shot selection, I'll be damned!


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ravnos</b>!
> How does he have poor shot selection when he shot 49%?


Oh I forgot, if you shoot a good percentage that means you don't ever take bad shots. 

Get real, watch him play a few times instead of looking at his stats, then come on here and try to contribute something useful.


I said poor shot selection at times, I myself have seen him jack up errant perimeter shots in transition with a wide open Nowitzki or streaking Howard.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> 
> 
> He's actually quite a good passer, if scoring 15ppg on 52% shooting is poor shot selection, I'll be damned!


Don't make up numbers now. He shot 49% in the regular season, just under 43% in the playoffs. 

I saw him play 40-50 times last year, how many times did you catch him? 

I love guys who look at stats to form their opinions yet only actually see a guy play a few times. Unbelievable.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Geez. A guy with poor shot selection, bad form, who still manages to shoot 49%. If he had good form and good shot selection he'd being shooting 70-75%.


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

Well, if he shoots a high % it either means he's a good shooter, or he has good shot selection, and most people aren't saying he's another Peja.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

I'll be interested to see how he plays this season. Last season he had a surprise factor which he won't have now. I'm sure he will get more defensive attention. Although, he's in a fairly good situation on the Mavs with a bunch of other offensive weapons. He's also under some more pressure to perform with that big contract.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> 
> 
> Don't make up numbers now. He shot 49% in the regular season, just under 43% in the playoffs.
> ...


I'm taking his numbers from the last 15 games he started. I saw him about 6 times, read up on him and saw a few clips of him playing


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

If you saw him play, you would realize most of his points come around the basket. Layups, 8-10 footers, transition buckets. 

Again people, watch the guy play.


----------



## Ravnos (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think Daniels has poor shot selection and I saw him play more than the measly 40-50 times you saw him play. Therefore, I win.

Hey, I like your posting style, bballlife. It's fun and easy.

EDIT:


> If you saw him play, you would realize most of his points come around the basket. Layups, 8-10 footers, transition buckets.


You say this like it's a bad thing. That's where your shots *should* come from.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ravnos</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think Daniels has poor shot selection and I saw him play more than the measly 40-50 times you saw him play. Therefore, I win.
> ...


Its pointless arguing with someone who is as ignorant as you, and rather play games.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> 
> 
> Its pointless arguing with someone who is as ignorant as you, and rather play games.


Really, you started the game.

You're correct, stats are not always indicative of player's ability level, however, here, you seem to be dismissing them altogether. And the statistics strongly reflect that shot selection isn't a huge problem for Marquis Daniels. Now, that's not the only thing that needs to be taken into consideration. But it's one of them.

On top of that, you assume that all who do not share your views on a particular player need to "watch him play more." It is possible for two people to form varying opinions, based off the same footage.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Right now he is a very solid defender, and even good at times; making him the top defensive backcourt player on mavs.

I think he is going to be underpaid if anything in a couple of years.

Guy is a very good player. Most of his points are from penetration, which is good because they are high percentage shots.

He gets into the hole effortlessly.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>7M3</b>!
> 
> 
> Really, you started the game.
> ...


#1 no I never started any game, I gave my opinion then jabbed back at shallow ones. 

#2 I am not dismissing them at all, let me be perfectly clear than for you guys who don't think he has any problems with his shot selection. 

He has poor shot selection in transition at times and on the perimeter. (checked 3 point attempts and percentages, and it checks out)

Trust me, I do not even know why I bother arguing with some guys, when in other threads I discover that they only watch a few games here and there. If you have an opinion, a strong one at that, I would hope you would do your homework so to speak.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> 
> 
> #1 no I never started any game, I gave my opinion then jabbed back at shallow ones.


You started the game, by immediately dismissing other's opinions under the pretense that they do not "watch the game." You, in fact, have no idea how much the posters in this thread have seen of Marquise Daniels. 



> #2 I am not dismissing them at all, let me be perfectly clear than for you guys who don't think he has any problems with his shot selection.


When Ravnos mentioned his abnormally high shooting percentage, you reacted both hostilely and dismissively.



> He has poor shot selection in transition at times and on the perimeter. (checked 3 point attempts and percentages, and it checks out)


I'm unclear as to what stats you're basing your opinion on. His three pointers attempted on the break percentage versus his three pointers attempted in the half court percentage? 



> Trust me, I do not even know why I bother arguing with some guys, when in other threads I discover that they only watch a few games here and there. If you have an opinion, a strong one at that, I would hope you would do your homework so to speak.


Again, you're being unfairly dismissive. Why are you so quick to conclude that those with a different opinion than your's simply do not watch the games?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

bballife: I'm sorry, you've just been


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>7M3</b>!
> 
> 
> You started the game, by immediately dismissing other's opinions under the pretense that they do not "watch the game." You, in fact, have no idea how much the posters in this thread have seen of Marquise Daniels.
> ...


You have no clue. Its the same exact thing as some people saying Trenton Hassell has an excellent handle, well that is their opinion and all, but in the real world, im afraid its not true. 
When I know what im talking about, I am not going to give in to a causal opinion.



You can twist it any way you want, but the facts are-

He doesn’t take a lot of 3 point attempts and he doesn’t shoot a high percentage from 3, backing up my opinion that he is not strong on the perimeter. So the he shoots a high percentage, so he must have good shot selection theory doesn’t float, unless he only shoots the ball inside. 

He did shoot 49% from the field, that is good for a player in today’s game no doubt, but when I watched him play, a majority of his baskets came close to the basket. 

Thus my original statement, he has poor shot selection at times. Examples I have seen- In transition, and on the perimeter. You can skip around it all you want, I know whats up. 

You're done.


----------



## Ravnos (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> He doesn’t take a lot of 3 point attempts and he doesn’t shoot a high percentage from 3, backing up my opinion that he is not strong on the perimeter.


Not being strong on the perimeter does not equal poor shot selection on the perimeter. In fact, wouldn't the fact that he doesn't take a lot of 3 point shots support his good shot selection? He doesn't take a lot of shots that he isn't good at.





> So the he shoots a high percentage, so he must have good shot selection theory doesn’t float, unless he only shoots the ball inside.
> 
> He did shoot 49% from the field, that is good for a player in today’s game no doubt, but when I watched him play, a majority of his baskets came close to the basket.


That fact that most of his points were from close to the basket IS the reason he has good shot selection. Ideally, everyone's shots would come from close in. 



> Thus my original statement, he has poor shot selection at times. Examples I have seen- In transition, and on the perimeter. You can skip around it all you want, I know whats up.


Here's an example of poor shot selection in transition: Jason Williams on the Kings. I haven't seen anything from Marquis Daniels that would indicate he has poor decision making in transition. 

Daniels isn't a good perimeter shooter, we know that. But that doesn't mean that the perimeter shots he takes are poor shots. The fact that he takes so few from the perimeter supports his good shot selection.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ravnos</b>!
> 
> Not being strong on the perimeter does not equal poor shot selection on the perimeter. In fact, wouldn't the fact that he doesn't take a lot of 3 point shots support his good shot selection? He doesn't take a lot of shots that he isn't good at.
> 
> ...


Ravnos don't even bother using logic with that poster. He said something stupid and now he is trying justify it in any way he can think of.

I saw every minute of every Maverick game last year. Daniels does not have questionable shot selection, period.

The Mavericks found themselves a gem, again. Some people just can't stand it.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> 
> 
> Ravnos don't even bother using logic with that poster. He said something stupid and now he is trying justify it in any way he can think of.
> ...


Not quite, I made my statement and provided as much as I could to back it up. I never strayed from my point. 

A lot better than the flawed logic being used to combat it. IE- he cant have poor shot selection at times, because he scores near the basket mostly. Or, he can't have poor shot selection at times, because he doesnt shoot a lot of 3's. 

Please. Wake up.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

i know marquis's uncle
i wouldnt say we are close friends but i have seen daniels play many times

i understand what bball life means by sayin he has poor shot selection
the thing is daniels is very very talented but he has a weak understandin of the game

he can get to the basket almost anytime he wants and is excellent at those 10 foot pull ups

he gets his share of assists and can play point because of his handle
the problem with daniels is he overhandles the ball way too much
and his one on one defense is ok but overall he is not that great defensively

if daniels was the main option team on a team he could probably average close to 25 points per game plus 5 boards and 5 assists
on good percentage
but would the team put up a good record??
probably not
and unless daniels has the ball in his hands he cant contribute to a team almost at all
except for the fact that he is a pretty good rebounder/especially offensive rebounder for a guard


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> 
> 
> You have no clue. Its the same exact thing as some people saying Trenton Hassell has an excellent handle, well that is their opinion and all, but in the real world, im afraid its not true.
> When I know what im talking about, I am not going to give in to a causal opinion.


Why are other's opinions casual? Because they clash with yours? 



> You can twist it any way you want, but the facts are-
> 
> He doesn’t take a lot of 3 point attempts and he doesn’t shoot a high percentage from 3, backing up my opinion that he is not strong on the perimeter. So the he shoots a high percentage, so he must have good shot selection theory doesn’t float, unless he only shoots the ball inside.
> 
> He did shoot 49% from the field, that is good for a player in today’s game no doubt, but when I watched him play, a majority of his baskets came close to the basket.


I do not understand how the author of these two paragraphs can be taking the position of Marquise Daniels having _poor_ shot selection. You're not following your arguments to their logical conclusion. If he's not strong on the perimeter, and he dosen't take a lot of three point attempts, it only serves to support that he understands his own game, and decides to play to his strengths. Which happen to be creating plays to the basket, and finishing them once he's there. 

You're making my argument for me, really.



> You're done.


Good job, buddy. You got me.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> 
> 
> Not quite, I made my statement and provided as much as I could to back it up. I never strayed from my point.


You immediately reject all opinions that stray from your own. Believe it or not, it's off-putting.



> A lot better than the flawed logic being used to combat it. IE- he cant have poor shot selection at times, because he scores near the basket mostly. Or, he can't have poor shot selection at times, because he doesnt shoot a lot of 3's.


A poor three point shooter not shooting three pointers indicates good shot selection. A skilled driver taking the majority of his shots at the hoop indicates good shot selection.

What do you mean by 'at times'? Every single player in the league takes a bad shot on occasion. Even the smartest of players. Basing my opinion off of statistics, the testimonial of two of the largest Maverick's fans on this site, and what little I myself have seen of him, I doubt he takes them enough for shot selection to be considered a serious problem.



> Please. Wake up.


Please. Stop acting as if your views are absolute and unequivocal.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>7M3</b>!
> Basing my opinion off of statistics, the testimonial of two of the largest Maverick's fans on this site, and what little I myself have seen of him,


Sorry, but would I be one of those. Or are they Ravnos and Madman

Also, I don't get whats so hard to understand. Marquis Daniels is not a good three point shooter, so he doesnt shoot many (36 for the season). Thats *good* shot selection. But, he is a good close-midrange shooter, thats where the majority of his points come from. That makes it a good shot selection, kind of obvious is you ask me.


----------



## DaMavsMan13 (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>7M3</b>!
> What do you mean by 'at times'? Every single player in the league takes a bad shot on occasion. Even the smartest of players.


Yeah, what he said. Why are you guys even arguing with him??


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> 
> 
> Sorry, but would I be one of those. Or are they Ravnos and Madman


Yes. You and madman. I don't know what team Ravnos supports.


----------



## Baron Davis (Apr 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>fjkdsi</b>!
> i know marquis's uncle
> i wouldnt say we are close friends but i have seen daniels play many times
> 
> ...


I haven't watched many games which Marquis Daniels played in, but who pulls up for 10 foot jumpers? That's so close to the basket that most players would drive in.

But for the games I did see him in, he is a decent rebounder and he is good at getting to the rim.

And what does Marquis's uncle have anything to do with this?


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

marquis daniels is a slashing combo guard with AN EXPLOSIVE first step, good "D" and quick hands. He's very good at getting steals in the passing lane and a good rebounder for his size. He's athletic. He's a good shooter from 20 feet and in but his outside jumper is lacking. Thing is he fits perfectly on the mavs because the mavs NEED SLASHING PENETRATORS who can score and get to the line so that the mavs aren't just a jumpshooting team. The same with stackhouse and howard.

Marquis went TOE TO TOE with melo in the ncaa tourney with his team losing by 3 points I believe. You guys are really underrating this kid. I expect around 15/5/4/2 from him this year


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Marquis Daniels is going to be a big disappointment this season in my opinion. Not that he won't have a pretty good season in Dallas, I just think there's no way he's going to be able to keep up the kind of play he showed at the end of last season and in the playoffs that earned him a fat contract. His stats aren't going to decline obviously because his minutes will be way up, but I don't think he's going to have the kind of season a lot of people are expecting from him.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> Marquis Daniels is going to be a big disappointment this season in my opinion. Not that he won't have a pretty good season in Dallas, I just think there's no way he's going to be able to keep up the kind of play he showed at the end of last season and in the playoffs that earned him a fat contract. His stats aren't going to decline obviously because his minutes will be way up, but I don't think he's going to have the kind of season a lot of people are expecting from him.


I agree. I think someone else mentioned, the suprise factor will now be no more. Because lets be honest, no one expected him to just explode at hte end of the season. The Mavs really did overpay him though.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> Marquis Daniels is going to be a big disappointment this season in my opinion. Not that he won't have a pretty good season in Dallas, I just think there's no way he's going to be able to keep up the kind of play he showed at the end of last season and in the playoffs that earned him a fat contract. His stats aren't going to decline obviously because his minutes will be way up, but I don't think he's going to have the kind of season a lot of people are expecting from him.


I agree. I think he can be a very good player and was certainly a mega-steal, but this year with the new contract he is going to actually have some pressure on him and expectations are probably a little unrealistic for him in just his 2nd year.


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

all I want from daniels is around 12 to 15 points solid "D" on the perimeter and around 5 boards and 4 dimes with 1 to 2 steals. With dirk, fin, stack, and terry handling the offense he just needs to focus on the lil things to have success and not put too much pressure on himself


----------

